
Apple says Web designers can post "any font" for use with Safari. - sant0sk1
http://typophile.com/node/43971
======
jws
Font designers are a funny breed. They are upset that Apple said designers can
"use any font they want" with Safari 3.1 without including a statement adding
"unless you licensed it from someone who forbids you to use it for this
purpose".

I would like to join the rest of humanity in welcoming typographers into the
world of text, images, audio, and video where a browser can transfer any work
to a client.

If you want to forbid your licensees from using your fonts on web pages, then
educate your licensees.

Perhaps this should be viewed as a profit center. Soon google will return you
lists of potential copyright violators. You can go sue them.

------
keating
Kern. Hint. Burn.

